# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  قد أعذر من أنذر !

## أبو مالك المديني

السؤال

(أعذر من أنذر) هذه العبارة من هو قائلها ولماذا قيلت هذه العبارة ولمن قيلت؟

الإجابــة
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد:

فهذا مثل شائع قديم، وهو من الكلام البليغ، وقد يضاف إليه جملة أخرى فيقال: أعذر من أنذر وأنصف من حذر، ولم نقف على قائله الأول ولا على مناسبة قوله، ومعناه أن من أنذر وحذر... لم يترك عذراً لمن إنذره، ومن هذا المعنى قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: أعذر الله إلى امرئ أخر أجله حتى بلغه ستين سنة. رواه البخاري.

قال العلماء : معناه لم يترك له عذراً أي أنه بالغ في عذره وإنصافه.

والله أعلم.


​http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/inde...twaId&Id=78118

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

يقال: أَعْذَرَ مَنْ أَنْذَرَ، والمعنى: مَنْ حَذَّرَكَ ما يَحُلُّ بِكَ فَقَدْ رَفَعَ عَنْهُ الذَّنْبَ وَاللَّوْمَ.
كذا في الوسيط . 
ومعنى (أعذَرَ): ثبت له عذرٌ،وكان منه ما يُعْذَرُ به، أي اعْتَذَر اعتذاراً يُعْذَرُ به، وصار ذا عُذْرٍ منه.

وفي لسان العرب:
"ومن أَمثال العرب: قد أَعذَرَ من أَنذَر، أَي من أَعلَمك أَنه يُعاقِبُك على المكروهِ منك فيما يَستقبِله ثم أَتيتَ المكروه فعاقَبَك فقد جَعَل لنفسه عُذْراً يكُفُّ به لائِمَةَ الناس عنه". وقريب منه كلام الميداني في المجمع، والزمخشري في المستقصى . ونصّ عليه الحريريُّ في الزَّبيدية من مقاماته .

وفي جمهرة أبي هلال: " أقام العذر من خوف قبل الفعل. ويقال: أعذر الرجل، إذا بلغ أقصى العذر".

وأهل المعجمات يضبطونه بالبناء للفاعل . 

وفي صحيح البخاري:"أعذر الله إلى امرئ أخر أجله حتى بلغ ستين سنة" . 
قال الخطابي: "أعذر إليه" أي بلغ به أقصى العذر، ومنه قولهم: قد أعذر من أنذر، أي أقام عذر نفسه في تقديم نذارته.

والمعنى: أن من عمره الله ستين سنة لم يبق له عذر؛ لأن الستين قريب من معترك المنايا، وهو سن الإنابة والخشوع وترقب المنية ولقاء الله، تعالى.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

http://www.alfaseeh.com/vb/showthread.php?t=7135

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

ربما اول من قالها معاوية وهو يتكلم على المنبر وينذر قوما وجدته في العقد الفريد الجزء 1

----------


## محمد عبد الأعلى

ذكرها كراع النمل (ت 309ه) في المنجد في اللغة 
ومعظم النقلة لم ينسبوها لأحد

----------


## أم يعقوب

> يقال: أَعْذَرَ مَنْ أَنْذَرَ، والمعنى: مَنْ حَذَّرَكَ ما يَحُلُّ بِكَ فَقَدْ رَفَعَ عَنْهُ الذَّنْبَ وَاللَّوْمَ.
> كذا في الوسيط . 
> ومعنى (أعذَرَ): ثبت له عذرٌ،وكان منه ما يُعْذَرُ به، أي اعْتَذَر اعتذاراً يُعْذَرُ به، وصار ذا عُذْرٍ منه.
> 
> .


هلْ الفعلُ أعذرَ مبنيٌّ للمعلومِ أمْ للمجهولِ هنا؟أرجو إفادتي،وجزى اللهُ الأخَ المشرفَ خيرَ الجزاءِ عنْ هذهِ الفوائدِ الطيبةِ.

----------


## احمد حامد الشافعى

أعذر: هو فعل ثلاثى مزيد بحرف وهو  بفتح الهمزة  مبنى للمعلوم

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

شكر الله لكم جميعا على فوائدكم النافعة .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> هلْ الفعلُ أعذرَ مبنيٌّ للمعلومِ أمْ للمجهولِ هنا ؟ أرجو إفادتي


وجزاكم مثله ونفع الله بكم أختنا الفاضلة أم يعقوب.

*ومعنى** (أعذَرَ): ثبت له عذرٌ**،وكان منه ما يُعْذَرُ به، أي اعْتَذَر اعتذاراً يُعْذَرُ به، وصار ذا عُذْرٍ منه.*
فهو : مبني للمعلوم .

----------


## عبد الودود عبد الله

قالها معاوية بن أبي سفيان في قصة بيعة يزيد كما في الكامل لإبن الأثير

قال معاوية: هل عندك غير هذا؟ قال لا! ثم قال: فأنتم! قالوا: قولنا قوله. قال: فاني قد أحببت ان أتقدم إليكم انه قد أعذر من أنذر، أني كنت أخطب فيكم فيقوم إلي القائم منكم فيكذبني على رءوس الناس، فأحمل ذلك وأصفح واني قائم بمقالة، فأقسم بالله لئن رد علي أحدكم بكلمة في مقامي هذا لا ترجع اليه كلمة غيرها حتى يسبقها السيف الى رأسه، فلا يبقين رجل إلا على نفسه.

----------


## أم أروى المكية

نفع الله بكم على هذه الفوائد .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

آمين ولكم بالمثل .

----------


## طويلب علم مبتدىء

نفع الله بكم شيخُنا

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

بورك فيك وجزاك الله خيرا .

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

نفع الله بكم ، وجزاكم خيرا على هذه الفوائد القيمة .

----------

